# Help us name this pup!



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys

We are getting this beautiful boy and we can't name him! My husband and I can not agree on a single name. Naming our children was painstakingly difficult and this isn't proving any easier. When I look at him I feel like he reminds me of something but I'm not sure what that is. Help me please 🙂


----------



## toulmin6 (Feb 16, 2019)

Elvis!!! if we had got a boy he was going to be Elvis


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

toulmin6 said:


> Elvis!!! if we had got a boy he was going to be Elvis


Are you my husband 🤔 

😂 That was his first suggestion too.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

So gorgeous! The name that sprang to my mind was bounty- dark on the outside and white on the inside.
Our all black puppy is called Digby and other names that we thought about were shadow, Harley and Dexter. 
Take your time with the name. I would call our dog shadow now as he follows me everywhere and he disappears into the dark at night.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

He looks like a Tuxedo colour so I would call him Deno or Frankie after Frank Sinatra or Dean Martin


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

It's so difficult! There are so many names that I haven't even considered. We aren't getting him until he is 11 weeks old as we are getting him as a therapy dog for our daughter so he is being kept back for a bit of training etc. The breeder has asked for a name so she can start using it but it's so difficult when he isn't with us to see what his personality is like!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

How exciting! Is he close enough to visit to maybe watch him in action and doing a bit of training? If not could you get the breeder to send you a video? A name might just come to you. I hope you don't mind me asking about training to be a therapy dog- we got ours as a sort of therapy dog for my son and apart from a course that we went on as a family and general dog training we are wondering how to access more specific training.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He looks like a Rufus to me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not exactly sure. The lady is just doing some basic training with him and making sure he is really well socialised etc. She isn't yet qualified to train therapy dogs but she is going to look into and then come back and train our dog. It's something we are both kinda starting out with together. Neither of us are 100% sure. We are working it out as we go 😂


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Gaynor59 said:


> He looks like a Rufus to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rufus is so cute!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

He looks like Ringo Starr for some reason!


----------



## ljbillock (Apr 13, 2017)

Although we knew for some time that we were going to get our cockapoo, we could not decide on a name. Our granddaughters were in the car with us on the way to pick him up and we were calling all of our our grandkids and sons and everyone. My one son said it has to be a name that means something to you or something you enjoy. Well his name is Marshall because my favorite store to shop at is Marshall’s! For no real reason I often call him Stinky although he does not stink!


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

How about Thunder or Shadow or if it's really causing problems agreeing, how about letting your children choose if they are old enough. Or put a couple of yours and his name choices in a pot and pull one out?


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just read that you've said he's going to be a therapy dog so how about Buddy?


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

There was a change of training strategy and now we have him home at 8 weeks. He is so confident. Came in to the house with no crying or hiding away. Owned my husbands spot on the sofa and basically thinks he's the king of this castle already. So I'm thinking.... Kingsley 🤣

Also my daughter is called Alice and in the Tim Burton Alice in wonderland her surname is Kingsley. So that ties them together nicely.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Fab! And very cute 🙂


----------

